

Who's hiring interns? - RichardPrice

This thread is for companies that are hiring interns.
======
RichardPrice
Academia.edu is hiring intern engineers in San Francisco.

Academia.edu helps academics follow the latest research in their field. Here
are a few bullet points that sum up the atmosphere in our team:

\- obsession with exceptional engineering

\- obsession with building a great web product, and a great user experience

\- intellectually inquisitive - we like delving into ideas, whatever the ideas
are about

\- fun and friendly - we enjoy each other's company a lot, and have a great
deal of respect for each other.

We are hiring intern engineers. Here are some of the technologies we work
with: Rails, Nginx, Node.js, Redis, Memcached. We are based in downtown San
Francisco.

More information about the team, and about how we think about software
engineering and product development, is here <http://academia.edu/hiring>.
Specifics on our developer internship program are here
<http://academia.edu/hiring/developer_intern>

~~~
kulpreet
Just out of curiosity, how did you manage to get a .edu domain for this
startup?

~~~
koenigdavidmj
Domain was bought in 1999. They did not restrict .edu to accredited
universitities-and-colleges-and-things until 2001, and academia.edu was
grandfathered in.

~~~
jonkelly
That's really interesting.

------
mhp
Fog Creek Software is hiring interns in NYC. $5000/month plus free housing and
metrocard and lunch.

<http://www.fogcreek.com/Jobs/SummerIntern.html>

~~~
iworkforthem
Point to self: Intern is making more than what I do. Time to pay myself. :P

~~~
kunjaan
I too was bummed to get lesser money in my paycheck as an entry level engineer
than as an intern in the same company. But then I realized that I get stocks,
health insurance, travel and education fund, bonuses and get reimbursed for a
lot of crap.

------
michaelfairley
1000Memories is looking for an engineering intern.
<http://1000memories.com/jobs#engineer_intern>

We're trying to change the way personal history is recorded. Right now, we're
focused on letting families and friends remember the lives of those who've
passed away.

If you're interested in working for a small (but very well funded) YC company
in SF, get in touch with me at michael@1000memories.com.

------
DTrejo
Please specify if you are hiring unpaid interns! Also, remember that no one
likes an unpaid internship ;)

(RichardPrice, please add this to the post?)

~~~
techcofounder
I know too many startups trying to get cheap or free labor from young college
kids. Before you try that, better make sure it's legal
(<http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/03/business/03intern.html>)

------
CGamesPlay
Facebook is always looking for interns (SW Engineering isn't listed on the
intern page but I'd be very surprised if we were already full).

<http://www.facebook.com/careers/>
<http://www.facebook.com/careers/department.php?dept=interns>

~~~
m18243
As a Facebook employee, can you do anything to move my resume to the "top of
the pile", ie through a referral?

(This is a throwaway account, but I'd love to get in touch.)

~~~
kunjaan
I think it is a bad idea to create a throwaway account to ask for help. I
would think you are hiding something from us?

------
neilkumar
Yelp.com is hiring interns (paid internships) winter/spring/summer and fall -
apply here if you are interested
<http://www.yelp.com/careers?jvi=ozXeVfwp,Job>

------
schindyguy
The startup incubator I work for in Beverly Hills is looking for an intern.
They posted the listing below on craigslist a few days ago, so email
job-5k6be-2228641808@craigslist.org if interested and in the subject line
include Hacker News. \---
<http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/bus/2228641808.html>

Curious Minds brainstorms business ideas with the potential to shake up the
status quo. As a technology incubator, we whittle sophisticated algorithms
into simple, intuitive solutions. Our businesses have landed partnerships with
Fortune 500 companies and nationwide press from ABC, CBS, CNN, NPR, Fox TV,
KCAL 9, Good Morning America, CNET, Esquire, and USA Today.

We’re seeking an assistant to perform routine business development tasks. You
should be tech-savvy, outgoing, and eager to get the job done.

Responsibilities: \- Transfer data from online databases into spreadsheets \-
Actively seek new accounts through cold calls, emails, and faxes \- Research
and write answers to support healthcare technology projects \- Resolve issues
throughout the project cycle \- Develop new marketing collateral \- Write
emails

Qualifications: \- Consistent, reliable, hardworking (e.g. we can count on you
to show up and produce accurate work) \- Superior organizational and time-
management skills \- Good writing and communication skills \- Ability to adapt
in a rapidly-evolving entrepreneurial environment \- Positive, easygoing,
nice, fun, smart, low-maintenance

Benefits: \- This is a paid (hourly) internship \- Has the potential to
develop into a full-time position as an early employee in the company \-
Exciting work environment that serves as an entrepreneurial training ground \-
Assist in driving and managing one of the fastest-growing startups \- Kitchen
filled to the brim with delicacies \- Beautiful office in the middle of
Beverly Hills

------
dangoor
Mozilla is (take a look at the College Recruiting section of our jobs page):

[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?k=JobListin...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?k=JobListing&c=qpX9Vfwa&v=1)

------
cambriar
I applied to MindSnacks this month. They're hiring.

<http://mindsnacks.tumblr.com/>

 _cough I'm seeking an internship for the summer. 2 semesters away from a BS
in CS. Just got my first 'fun' test app onto the iOS market,
cloudedbox.com/supersoaker.html. I'm still working on the proof that I'm
worthy, but I cannot tell you how much I'd like to experience the techniques
and tribulations of software engineering with a company anywhere in North
California. More about.me/cameronbriar uncough_

------
sx
Pattern Insight is hiring interns in Mountain View, CA

<http://patterninsight.com/about/careers.php>

We develop solutions for searching and analyzing vast quantities of semi-
structured data. Many of the biggest tech companies (Cisco, Qualcomm, Juniper,
Motorola) rely on Pattern Insight for their internal search.

Many of our team members joined the company after working part-time or as
interns

~~~
jayp
And yeah, these are paid.

One of the positions we are looking for is a Cloud Operations Engineer Intern.
This position comes with loads of responsibilities. So please pass on the word
to any students looking for impactful work this summer.

------
drewcoo
I'm the test lead at Animoto. I can't speak for the dev team here, but I,
personally, would love to hire a test dev intern here in NYC.

Want to create a model-based test for our platform layer (in Ruby)? Want to
create an AI to combat our back end Java "director" AI (yeah, in Java, of
course or tell us how you'd rather do it)? Want to test render code (as in
"game dev" sort of render code - perf-sensitive code that grids out video and
sync'd audio to the limits the hardware will allow)? Do you hate "the cloud"
(Amazon's in our case) and want to show everyone how fragile that is? Well . .
. I would welcome an intern who wants to understand any of those things deeply
and _break dev code_. So pick one and tell me how you want to break it.

The company supports open-sourcing your test code. Share it. Put it on your
resume. Put us on your resume!

I only want someone who wants to blow up and/or set fire to and/or just do
horrible, horrible things to the dev code.

My name is Drew. I break things for a living.

You? Write code and want to SMASH things? Obliterate them? Pulverize? Have
other destructive fantasies but don't want to talk about it? Ask for me at
devjobs@animoto.com with the subject "SDET Intern".

------
proofpoint
Proofpoint, Inc. offers paid internships providing undergraduate and graduate
students the opportunity to build industry awareness, technical experience and
exposure to a corporate culture through work-based learning.

Proofpoint, Inc. is the leader in SaaS eDiscovery, Compliance and Security.
Proofpoint focuses on the art and science of cloud based email security,
archiving, eDiscovery,and compliance solutions.

The following internship opportunities are available - Graduate Student
Internships: Marketing Intern Web Production Intern Product Manager Intern
Product Marketing Intern Public Relations Intern

Undergrad Internships: Software QA Engineer Intern Software Development Intern
Software Engineer - Encryption Services Intern Software Engineer - Spam
Services Intern Sales Operations Intern

Learn more about Proofpoint and visit us online at www.proofpoint.com and
submit resumes to jobs@proofpoint.com

------
bmm6o
The thread from last month is probably still relevant:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2171315>

------
kitcar
If any CompSci students in the Toronto Area are interesting in working on a
Massively Multiplayer Online Roleplaying Game this summer, shoot me an email -

~~~
gsmaverick
You forgot to include your email address :P

~~~
mdwrigh2
Nor is it in his profile

------
philfreo
Quizlet.com is hiring software engineers in San Francisco

<http://quizlet.com/jobs/>

------
kola
Mertado is hiring interns in Palo Alto, CA.

[http://www.mertado.com/index.php?spact=cms&cmpg=jobs&](http://www.mertado.com/index.php?spact=cms&cmpg=jobs&);

------
cmeiklejohn
Swipely (Providence, RI)

[https://swipely.com/s/positions.html#software-engineering-
in...](https://swipely.com/s/positions.html#software-engineering-internship)

------
jplewicke
Boston, MA (not remote) MDT Advisers - We're a small quant investing shop
working with machine learning, financial analysis, and the hardest dataset in
the world. We have a paid internship that is similar to our full-time analyst
position: <http://www.mdtadvisers.com/careers/qea.jsp> , but that isn't on our
website yet.

You can email me at jlewicke@mdtadvisers.com with any questions you have.

------
jonkelly
We are at thisorthat.com. We're helping users compare anything (and we're
hosting the TechStars Startup Madness tournament) -- looking for developers
and writers/editors

~~~
makmanalp
Hey, what does your frontpage have anything to do with what you do? Maybe
you're using linkbait articles to attract users to your _actual_ feature which
is unrelated and buried deep?

~~~
jonkelly
Thanks for the question, it's a very good one. We are still working on
developing an information architecture that makes more sense. As it stands,
we've focused the home page on our editorial content rather than UGC (which
tend to focus on Bieber for the most part and has massively quality variance).
As noted, some of our better content & features often get buried.

------
kathishah
Justin.tv is also hiring interns: <http://jobs.justin.tv/software-engineer-
intern.html>

------
gommm
We're based in Shanghai and looking for interns. We are a startup doing
consulting on the side to finance our product.

We mostly work with Ruby on Rails but also have a new project in Node.js. When
something is a better tool for the job, we use it and if you come and convince
us that it's the case for a part of your project, we will listen to you.

So if you're interested, send an email at intern@agiletomato.com

------
aed
The Receivables Exchange, a New Orleans based startup, is hiring interns all
sorts of interns.

Go the bottom of the page:
<http://receivablesxchange.com/about_us/careers/index.html>

The internships@ address goes directly to me, so if you mention HN, I'll be
sure your resume gets to the right people.

------
nilobject
Core-apps.com is hiring paid interns with the ability to telecommute. Our
primary web stack is Ruby (Sinatra) backed by a blend of CouchDB, Redis, and
PostgreSQL. We also have native iPhone and Android clients, but we're only
looking for iPhone interns at the moment.

Small startup, self funded, fast moving. Feel free to email me at jon at the
domain above for more info!

------
jhugg
VoltDB is looking for Summer 2011 interns in Boston area. We're small, so our
interns basically become engineers for a few months, and have lots of
flexibility on what they want to work on. Also, as an open source company, you
can point people to actual shipping code you wrote in a future job interview.

<http://voltdb.com>

------
david_shaw
Redspin, Inc is hiring interns and Jr. Security Engineers working out of
Carpinteria, California (near Santa Barbara).

We perform security assessments and penetration tests for large enterprises.
If information security sounds exciting (and you can work out of Carpinteria--
about 90 miles north of Los Angeles), send a cover letter and resume to
jobs@redspin.com!

------
avree
Getaround is looking for interns on both the tech and business side.

We are a San Francisco based startup changing the way people use
transportation. We have both paid and unpaid internships available and can
provide transportation reimbursement for interns looking to commute to the
city.

Shoot me an e-mail at avery@getaround.com if you're interested.

------
coryfoo
Guidewire Software (San Mateo, CA) is looking for a half dozen or so software
interns this summer. Paid, naturally, because who wants to work for free?
We've got tons of fun things to work on, possibly including updating our
outdated website!

<http://www.guidewire.com/careers>

------
thinkbohemian
<http://Gowalla.com/jobs>

(though it doesn't list it, we're hiring interns).

Blackberry, iOS, Android, or Ruby experience is a huge plus. If you've got the
hacking spirit or some projects on github, let us know!!

Keep up with your friends and discover new places, with Gowalla!

------
imaginator
<http://buddycloud.com> is hiring interns to solve federated social web
problems and build beautiful products.

Remote working is not a problem. Ping simon simon@buddycloud.com directly if
you are interested in finding out more.

------
gnubardt
Brightcove is hiring interns in Cambridge, MA & London, UK:
<http://www.brightcove.com/en/company/careers>

I'd be happy to answer any questions (I'm an intern :), email in profile.

------
mhansen
I interned at Google Sydney over the summer, and I really enjoyed it. They're
always looking for interns.

<http://www.google.com/intl/en/jobs/students/>

------
circuitbreaker
Adobe is! My team in particular, too!
[http://blogs.adobe.com/charles/2010/11/wanted-computer-
scien...](http://blogs.adobe.com/charles/2010/11/wanted-computer-scientist-
summer-intern.html)

~~~
peregrine
I applied a while back to Adobe through a guy I know on the Air team, he's
since left, and I haven't heard anything back but your team looks cool! Still
hopeful though, not quite sure how Adobe works company wise.

------
wilsonguaraca
If any Computer Science students in the NYC, Boston, or Philadelphia area are
interesting in working on a crowdsouring startup, shoot me an email at
wguaraca@haverford.edu or my partner at samuel.peprah@brown.edu.

------
sharpemt
Looks like Akamai Technologies just posted for a number of intern positions:
<http://www.akamai.com/html/careers/index.html>

------
abstractwater
We are very actively hiring (interns and junior developers) at Goodreads, in
SF:

<http://www.goodreads.com/about/jobs>

------
robertjmoore
RJMetrics in Philadelphia is hiring both programmers and marketing interns for
the summer.

<http://www.rjmetrics.com/jobs>

------
dloft
Twitter is hiring software engineering interns in San Francisco.
<http://twitter.com/jobs-university.html>

~~~
mdwrigh2
If you don't mind me asking, what exactly are you looking for in candidates? I
applied with what I felt like was a fairly strong resume (two years working
for a RoR shop, a summer doing research on create a javascript security
sandbox via WebWorkers), and didn't even get an interview.

This is starting to sound a bit like a complaint, but I'm not trying to
complain here, I'm just curious. What _are_ you looking for?

~~~
dloft
There's a list of qualifications here:
<http://twitter.com/job.html?jvi=ohuuVfwU>

Sorry, I can't say why you specifically didn't get an interview. There are a
lot of factors to consider and a lot of candidates. No recruiting process is
perfect. If you're really passionate about working at Twitter, please re-apply
and include a cover letter. cc me if you feel like it (dloft) and I'll make
sure you at least get a response.

Twitter is really a great place to work, filled with smart, productive,
passionate and unabashedly quirky people. If you're one of those, I sincerely
hope that we hire you.

~~~
mdwrigh2
Thanks dloft, I appreciate the response. I know you can't really answer why
_I_ got rejected, I was just curious if there was something in particular they
were looking for. Applying to companies and getting rejected tends to give
very little feedback, and I'd like to know what I should be focusing on
improving. I guess that's kind of par for the course though.

------
TedBlosser
Box.net, mobile intern at hq in Palo Alto,
<http://www.box.net/company/careers/job_openings>

------
normally
Stylewok, an algo-based fashion startup, based out of NYC is hiring interns
for front-end development, UX design and copy writing. {info} at stylewok com

~~~
normally
Forgot to mention this is a paid internship.

------
ashrust
Klout is hiring interns. We want awesome people who will crush code:
<http://klout.com/careers>

------
dguido
iSEC Partners in NYC, San Francisco and Seattle

<http://www.isecpartners.com/careers/>

"We are a security research and consulting company that is fortunate to work
on some of the most interesting software products and problems in the world.
We are looking for motivated students to work with us as a paid summer
intern."

------
adjohn
Midokura is hiring intern engineers in Tokyo. Check us out at
<http://midokura.com>

------
dlsay
New Jersey early stage startup is looking for locals. Show your NJ love. Paid
internships and full time gigs. jobs@iqtell.com

------
mattthered
Bullhorn Reach is:

<http://www.bullhornreach.com/careers>

------
vidovichn
Our Cyber Security team is looking for full time employees and paid interns,

EE and CSE - please send me your resume!

------
mynameisraj
Looks like Mixpanel is. <http://mixpanel.com/internships>

------
annoyed
Located in San Mateo, Hara.com is hiring. Our environment includes Java,
Hudson/Jenkins, Ruby, Selenium, and Flex.

------
exline
www.klatunetworks.com is looking for paid intern in San Diego. local is best,
but remote is also a possibility if the person is a good match. Looking for
someone who can start soon, rather than waiting for the summer. Contact me
directly if you are interested, cexline at klatunetworks dot com.

------
ctb9
equipster is hiring (paid) intern engineers in SF.

We're creating the best way to find and buy outdoor gear. If you're a great
hacker and you love the outdoors, check us out.

<http://www.equipster.com/jobs>

------
YairR
We have about 50,000 companies hiring interns at <http://www.internships.com>
\- and it's FREE for employers to post positions and for students to search...
Good luck to all!

~~~
rczechow
GREAT! This site is amazing!

------
benhatten
We're hiring intern engineers at EverFi.com - we're based in DC.

------
sanj
TripAdvisor. Newton, MA.

Come help me build me be cool stuff!

~~~
mdwrigh2
I'd recommend putting a link in your post. Obviously, we can search, but it's
always nice to have it easily available :-)

Edit: Here's a link to the tripadvisor jobs page
<http://www.tripadvisor.com/careers/jobs_engineering>

But I can't seem to find any intern positions. Possibly just have to apply for
the Software Dev position, and mention you're looking for an internship. Do
you mind clarifying, sanj?

------
jhuckestein
campfire labs in downtown SF is looking for one or two engineering interns.
<http://campfirelabs.com/>

Come say hi :)

------
dc-tech-fan
OPOWER in Washington, DC. Msg me for details.

~~~
realitygrill
...how?

------
judegomila
Heyzap is

www.heyzap.com/jobs

------
klbarry
www.recojeans.com (site is getting a new skin right now and is a a little
ugly)

We're a sustainable fashion start-up that has a full time developer but could
use some tech help. Our fabric is made from denim factory scraps. It would be
a good way for a programmer interested in business to learn marketing (I've
learned a huge amount over the past 8 months).

Just shoot me a message at kevin@recojeans.com if you're interested.

~~~
younata
Would totally apply if I didn't have horrible fashion sense.

On the other hand, maybe I could learn a lot.

~~~
klbarry
When I joined, I knew nothing about fashion. Now I know a teensy bit. Shoot me
a message if you're interested!

------
jay_kyburz
Why would a reader of Hacker News want to intern anywhere? Go start a start
up!

~~~
shriphani
A company that you will devote 3 months to ?

